# Poem



## trailqueen (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm new to this and I posted a poem in the wrong place. Several have viewed it but no comments. So I'm going to post it here. The poem is self explainatory about the way I felt at the time. Please let me know what you think.

I get home from work
I'm tired and I'm grumpy
12 hours of stress
No wonder I'm jumpy

But there's no rest for me
there they stand at the gate
They winny and neigh 
asking "why are you late"?

I go on up the drive
and into the house
A frown for my kid
a scowl for my spouse.

They just smile in return
can see it's been a hard day.
They know what I need
and let me go on my way.

I change to my good clothes
paddock boots; scuffed and worn,
faded old t-shirt,
Jeans that are torn.

Then it's out to the barn
where I feed and I mutter
clean out some stalls 
and carry some water.

"Groom your horse every day"
I once read in a book
so I pull out some brushes
and give them a look.

M'Lady always needs cleaning
Big Jane looks just fine
I could work on Hawks mane
but I'd be wasting my time.

I put back the brushes
and check all 12 feet, 
pat 3 velvet noses 
and give each a treat.

Now walk back to the house
my steps aren't so snappy.
I'm more tired than ever
But at least now I'm Happy.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

thats pretty cool


----------

